# Is Brewmate now Legacy Software?



## Bribie G (9/3/14)

Come back Rob all is forgiven.

I owe BrewMate for many if not most of my successes in brewing, and competition wins, but sadly haven't seen anything of Rob on the forum lately. I occasionally get glitches in BrewMate that freeze the program or prevent me saving etc, and I get the feeling that BM, despite being groundbreaking in its day is perhaps now drifting along as abandonware.

And yes I have in the past chucked twenty of fifty or whatever the sum was via the donate button.

Anyone know what is happening?


----------



## stakka82 (9/3/14)

No idea what the issue is but I get those glitches too.


----------



## hathro (20/3/14)

[email protected]


----------

